# Troubleshooting my Arkaim Fuzz, Part 1



## bifurcation (Dec 2, 2019)

Hey all,

I'm about to build a tester setup, which will probably help me get further, but I wondered if folks could give me some initial insights based on the pictures below.

*CONFESSION*: I already built this into the case (I know, I know...) and the lower knobs cover half the board, so if I really dig into it... I have a lot of unsoldering to do. 

So, symptoms:

1.) With the pedal off, the signal goes through fine.
2.) With the bypass switch on, I get a proper LED light, and still hear the guitar, but completely uneffected in any way. The knobs and switch do nothing.
*EDIT*: As PedalPCB pointed out, I mixed up which stomp button does what. It looks like the real behavior is the when the *LEFT* light is on, the effect is engaged. So what's really happening is when the effect is engaged, the pedal goes completely silent (no hiss or hum) and none of the knobs of switches (including the *right* "heavy switch".)




3.) When I click the "More Heavy" button, the second LED lights, it goes completely silent (no hiss or hum, nothing.)



4.) I _*cough*_ (probably stupidly) used super glue to hold the diodes in their holders.  (Notice that I later found the far left one was loose and properly soldered it in.)




5.) I'm pretty sure I soldered the switches and power correctly.







6.) And I think the power and jacks are okay?




Any thoughts before I take this whole thing apart?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Dec 2, 2019)

I can’t 100% see it but the red wire on your 9v jack looks like it’s on the shunt connection instead of the sleeve, if so move it up.

(board + connection in this image)


----------



## Robert (Dec 2, 2019)

One thing to note, your first pic shows the More Heavy switch engaged while the pedal is still in Bypass.


Looking at the face of the enclosure the Left footswitch is Active/Bypass, Right footswitch is Heavy.


----------



## bifurcation (Dec 2, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> I can’t 100% see it but the red wire on your 9v jack looks like it’s on the shunt connection instead of the sleeve, if so move it up.
> 
> (board + connection in this image)
> 
> View attachment 2352


I believe it's wired correctly. I just twisted it so the jack was on the bottom of the circle (aesthetics!)


----------



## bifurcation (Dec 2, 2019)

Robert said:


> One thing to note, your first pic shows the More Heavy switch engaged while the pedal is still in Bypass.
> 
> Looking at the face of the enclosure the Left footswitch is Active/Bypass, Right footswitch is Heavy.



Ohhhhhh... dammit! 

Ok, noting that, I just tested it again and the pedal goes silent when engaged and the knobs, "heavy" footswitch, and toggle switch all do nothing.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Dec 2, 2019)

bifurcation said:


> I believe it's wired correctly. I just twisted it so the jack was on the bottom of the circle (aesthetics!)



So it is wired to this upper jack? Just hard to see haha


----------



## bifurcation (Dec 2, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> So it is wired to this upper jack? Just hard to see haha



I think it looks weird because I snipped off the upper tab _(to keep myself from soldering to it.) _


----------



## Nostradoomus (Dec 3, 2019)

R10 is 4.7M correct? Can’t see it under the bent transistor.


----------



## bifurcation (Dec 3, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> R10 is 4.7M correct? Can’t see it under the bent transistor.


I just double checked. Yeah, it's 4.76M Ohms 1%


----------



## Nostradoomus (Dec 3, 2019)

Did you substitute any transistors? Maybe take some voltages off of them and we’ll see what happens. Also check to see you are getting 9v at the top pad.


----------



## bifurcation (Dec 3, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> Did you substitute any transistors? Maybe take some voltages off of them and we’ll see what happens.



Nah, I used the standard ones. But I'll check the voltages.



Nostradoomus said:


> Also check to see you are getting 9v at the top pad.



Will do.

Thanks!


----------



## bifurcation (Dec 3, 2019)

Hmmm... also, if I accidentally coated my diodes in super glue, then the circuit wouldn't even be reaching them.








						SOLVED: Can superglue be used instead of soldering, and would it be safe? - Xi-Electronics 7 inch Tablet
					

As others have said super glue is not conductive. You can buy conductive adhesive which is used when normal soldering is not practical. It can come in numerous styles (in a syringe, tube, or other type container). It is an option when a normal solder job can't be done. It is not as good as...




					www.ifixit.com
				




Maybe I'll try to replace the remaining two first.


----------

